

Show HN: Stock Up – The best free stock photos in one place - steve-benjamins
http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/stock-up

======
BorisMelnik
It is a good site, you have a lot of competition. At least a dozen of these on
Show: HN in the last 1 year.

Just an FYI, the search term: "stock photo websites in one place" has over
7000 results.

[https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22stock+photo+websites...](https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22stock+photo+websites+in+one+place.%22)

Which is the tag line here. I personally have about 10 of these bookmarked,
and they are all exactly the same, short of different frameworks etc.

~~~
steve-benjamins
10 of these bookmarked? I'd be surprised to see that there are 10 sites doing
this already. I know of one other- but they do not get permission from the
stock photo websites (which I do).

------
steve-benjamins
Hey everyone! This is not just another free stock photo site. This is an
aggregation and search engine of several free stock photo websites :)

I built it because I'm a big fan of stock photo sites like Unsplash, but am
always bummed that they don't have search. Instead you have to browse through
all their photos.

Stock Up fixes that by making Unsplash (and others) completely searchable :).

I launched this about two weeks ago. I built it with Kimono (which crawls the
stock photo websites), Paperclip/Open URI (to download thumbnail of every
photo), oDesk and me (for tagging each photo) and Algolia (for the instant
search).

